# 1965 Dodge D200 Cummins swap



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

My brother has has this truck and wants my help to restore it, she has the 318 polysphere im thinking about giving a heart transplant cummins stylewesport. Would this be a cool project or am I being a ******? Sorry im bored the lack of snow is getting to me:yow!:


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Totally cool on the Cummins swap...especially if it's a 6.7 like I'm going to be putting into my '01.


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

Laszlo Almasi;1432223 said:


> Totally cool on the Cummins swap...especially if it's a 6.7 like I'm going to be putting into my '01.


A 6.7 would be sweet I would even settle for a 12 valve around here it seem that they are hard to find.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

You are being a ******,but even a ****** knows that would be a cool project


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

very cool project, your best bet is a 12 valve with a nv4500.:salute:


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

sno commander;1432849 said:


> very cool project, your best bet is a 12 valve with a nv4500.:salute:


I was thinking about doing something along those lines and maybe turning it up just a little. I see a muscle truck in our future


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

tuna;1432427 said:


> You are being a ******,but even a ****** knows that would be a cool project


:laughing:


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

sno commander;1432849 said:


> very cool project, your best bet is a 12 valve with a nv4500.:salute:


Great combo and super simple to put in almost anything.


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

I was going to build a big block but after tossing it around we decided the cummins is the way to go, how many old school Dodges do you see with a coal roller not too many.


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

I told him when we get it done that im going to pull my 28' fifth wheel with it probably pull it better than my Ford.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The best part is that Old School 12valve will feel new again going in the 65'. As for the 6.7... Way too much computer headaches and retrofitting unless you planned on doing a mechanicial P pump conversion.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

that sounds like an awesome idea. someday i will make something like that but i think ill use a 66 chevy truck/suburban


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1433111 said:


> The best part is that Old School 12valve will feel new again going in the 65'. As for the 6.7... Way too much computer headaches and retrofitting unless you planned on doing a mechanicial P pump conversion.


Yes sir their pretty simple the 12 valves i dont want to do a bunch of wiring it would be nice to keep everything mechanical like it was when they built her even have a straight 6 but this will rattle a little, by the way how is your project going.


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

randomb0b123;1433124 said:


> that sounds like an awesome idea. someday i will make something like that but i think ill use a 66 chevy truck/suburban


yours does also, when we really get going on it ill try to post some pics and the whole cummins/cummings thing thanks for spreading the word the people that say or type cummings drives me nuts:salute:


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd go P-pump 24 valve. But it sounds like a sweet project


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

http://up.craigslist.org/cto/2818435428.html 
Here's a listing on CL for a 91 3/4 ton with a Cummins 12v. $3000


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

87chevy;1433796 said:


> I'd go P-pump 24 valve. But it sounds like a sweet project


Thanks thats also another option.


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

Chiputz;1433962 said:


> http://up.craigslist.org/cto/2818435428.html
> Here's a listing on CL for a 91 3/4 ton with a Cummins 12v. $3000


Thats one I would drive, she would be a nice plow rig thanks for the info.


----------

